# Wanna bet 1st thing DEMS go for!



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I never heard any DEM talking gun control this cycle (they wised up) but bet my bottom dollar, now they are in power,BRADY,A.W.B, and NEW GUNS LAWS are on the table.ANY BETS????:smt011


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pretty safe bet, IMHO. I'm going to stock up before January.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I never heard any DEM talking gun control this cycle (they wised up) but bet my bottom dollar*, now they are in power,BRADY,A.W.B, and NEW GUNS LAWS are on the table.**ANY BETS????*:smt011


I donno, maybe.

But I'll tell ya this, I don't bet unless I know the answer. I was going to wait until spring to make a purchase, now it'll be an early Christmas present.

And don't forget, any new law has to get by Ws' desk.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a total of 10 30rd AR15 mags and I'm going to order more. I just ordered 1,000rds of 5.56 ammo as well...

I'm going to pick up another AR lower receiver at some point in the near future as well...Just in case....better safe than sorry


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> And don't forget, any new law has to get by Ws' desk.


That is why I am not freakin out. Thankfully I have plenty of mags for all my guns! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good thing I have at least 6 hi caps per gun, and 8 for my P99.

Now, I really needa hurry up and get that PS90


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Ship,with the DUMBACRATS in power and new mouth to feed better stock up quick. Don't forget the rifle and shotgun!:mrgreen: Randall


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I donno, maybe.
> 
> But I'll tell ya this, I don't bet unless I know the answer. I was going to wait until spring to make a purchase, now it'll be an early Christmas present.
> 
> And don't forget, any new law has to get by Ws' desk.


OR...if they get enough votes(?) they can override his veto........
Ill be up to around 3000 ronds per weapon by Jan. and keep stocked up as long as I can!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> OR...if they get enough votes(?) they can override his veto........
> Ill be up to around 3000 ronds per weapon by Jan. and keep stocked up as long as I can!!!


True but, A veto override requires a recorded two-thirds vote of those voting in each house.

You'd have to have a bucnh of republicans join in. I doubt it would happen. Then again they are ALL politicians.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't panic at the moment but I must stress the importance of being a member of the GOA or NRA to preserve our rights. The membership is cheap. Even I can afford it. $20 a year isn't much.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I wouldn't panic at the moment but I must stress the importance of being a member of the GOA or NRA to preserve our rights. The membership is cheap. Even I can afford it. $20 a year isn't much.


I'm in the NRA, GOA, and Grassroots. Still getting some mags. And I am probably going to try to at least get my Swiss K-31 ASAP. I really hate having to think this way. WTF is the Constitution there for, anyway? People and their power trips and knowing what's best for me. *picture angry rant here*


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm going to get my FNH FiveseveN ASAP!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

> "[Tuesday was] a very good night for all of us who want to do something to reduce gun violence in America."
> -statement from the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence


And so it begins...


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think they will try anything until the next presidential election. If they can pretend to be more conservative for the next to years and then get a democrat in the white house. If they can do that then its all over for us and they dont have to try and get a 2/3 majority to override a veto.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I don't think they will try anything until the next presidential election. If they can pretend to be more conservative for the next to years and then get a democrat in the white house. If they can do that then its all over for us and they dont have to try and get a 2/3 majority to override a veto.


PLEASE DON'T THINK THAT WAY!!!!!! The way the DEMS go,and the way1/4 of REPS vote don't think your guns are safe! Look and England, Canada, and and the Aussies have gone,1 more dipshit going postal in a school will do us in! READ THE N.R.A. ratings of what "WE THE PEOPLE" have put in power! I have N.R.A. membership BUT trust GUN OWNERS OF AMERICIA more! I wish Ron Paul of Tx was runnig for President in'08. READ UP GUN OWNERS!!!!!!! Be ready in '08.Randall:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

J.R. said:


> PLEASE DON'T THINK THAT WAY!!!!!! The way the DEMS go,and the way1/4 of REPS vote don't think your guns are safe! Look and England, Canada, and and the Aussies have gone,1 more dipshit going postal in a school will do us in! READ THE N.R.A. ratings of what "WE THE PEOPLE" have put in power! I have N.R.A. membership BUT trust GUN OWNERS OF AMERICIA more! I wish Ron Paul of Tx was runnig for President in'08. READ UP GUN OWNERS!!!!!!! Be ready in '08.Randall:smt1099


Amen to that. Ron Paul for President! I agree with you about GOA. The NRA worries me a bit at times but they actually have done quite a bit. GOA seems to be more committed though. I'd like to see more libertarians in office like Ron Paul but I don't see the sheeple allowing that to happen.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

The more I read (and hear from my company's lobbyist) about the nature of most of the Dems that got elected, I guess I'm a little more sanguine. Many of them are pro-gun, pro-life, anti-tax. The question is whether they can coalesce into a solid block of blue dogs or knuckle under to Pelosi and the wingnuts.

OTOH, I seem to remember W saying he'd sign the Brady bill if it was sent to him. 

I still see an AR purchase in my future before these clowns are sworn in. :smt067


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> The more I read (and hear from my company's lobbyist) about the nature of most of the Dems that got elected, I guess I'm a little more sanguine. Many of them are pro-gun, pro-life, anti-tax. The question is whether they can coalesce into a solid block of blue dogs or knuckle under to Pelosi and the wingnuts.
> 
> OTOH, *I seem to remember W saying he'd sign the Brady bill if it was sent to him. *
> 
> I still see an AR purchase in my future before these clowns are sworn in. :smt067


Won't surprise me, he signs pretty much *EVERYTHING* sent to him.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Actually, I don't have a problem with "reducing gun violence in America", just the WAY the Brady Bunch intends on doing it. Minneapolis area has gotten pretty bad with shootings and stuff. Most of them are done by kids that shouldn't even be owning/possessing handguns and such. Of course, MN is a "reform State" vs a "punishment state"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Actually, I don't have a problem with "reducing gun violence in America", just the WAY the Brady Bunch intends on doing it. Minneapolis area has gotten pretty bad with shootings and stuff. Most of them are done by kids that shouldn't even be owning/possessing handguns and such. Of course, MN is a "reform State" vs a "punishment state"



And there is the problem,10 years in L.E. taught me one thing there is NO reform without some form of punishment to help reinforce it


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Jeez. Before I read these posts I wasn't worried. Dems have bigger fish to fry.

Now I'm going out to buy 100,000 rounds for every caliber, 5000 HP mags, and at least 250 more guns.

Now I will feel safer....won't I?

-terry


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Jeez. Before I read these posts I wasn't worried. Dems have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Now I'm going out to buy 100,000 rounds for every caliber, 5000 HP mags, and at least 250 more guns.
> 
> ...


Somehow I get the feeling you never will feel safer.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Jeez. Before I read these posts I wasn't worried. Dems have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Now I'm going out to buy 100,000 rounds for every caliber, 5000 HP mags, and at least 250 more guns.
> 
> ...


You should! I wish you were my neighbor!!!!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Scooter, even during my 20 years USN, I've witnessed that punishment doesn't even always work. There are some that just have ZERO regard for the law, rules or regulations.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Scooter, even during my 20 years USN, I've witnessed that punishment doesn't even always work. There are some that just have ZERO regard for the law, rules or regulations.


I agree, I just mean that slapping a kids wrist for 'say'armed robbery is only gonna make him bolder next time,now if he did a year(or 2) of ALL his weekends and evenings picking up trash on the roadside............even this is more than the liberal judges want to do to them


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

They can't get mine I just sold "em all. wink, wink


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Jeez. Before I read these posts I wasn't worried. Dems have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Now I'm going out to buy 100,000 rounds for every caliber, 5000 HP mags, and at least 250 more guns.
> 
> ...


I mean no insult but it would appear to me that you are probably a moderate democrat that is still functioning under the notion that the Rabid liberal leadership of the DNC will leave your Constitutional rights alone. I am an agnostic but even I pray that you never get the wake up call that most of us are pretty sure is coming to a LOT of Mod. Dem's like you.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> They can't get mine I just sold "em all. wink, wink


To be honest I HAVE considered just that, sell all but one rifle and one pistol BEFORE the DNC gets legislation passed that lets them come take them. At least that way I'm only out the cost of those 2 firearms and any ammo I have.And you KNOW there wont be any "buy back" from the dems. It will be a give 'em up OR ELSE law those morons pass.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

JUST TO LET YA'LL KNOW THE "DUMACRACTS" HAVE NEW ALLIES!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.investors.com/includes/edit/ramirez/Pop110906.htm

Please look.errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.Randall


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

J.R. said:


> JUST TO LET YA'LL KNOW THE "DUMACRACTS" HAVE NEW ALLIES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.investors.com/includes/edit/ramirez/Pop110906.htm
> 
> Please look.errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.Randall


Now THAT is about as truthful as it gets:smt011 :smt076


----------

